# Life has it's ups and downs



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Those ups can sometimes pucker me as much as the downs! Some pixels from the weekend.


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

You need to change your handle form Aquaholic to Rockaholic. I've never seen a picture of you in the water. But every picture has you climbing or descending big rocks.

Keep it up.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

Get some knee pads or we will call you broken kneecapaholic


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Krapper2 said:


> You need to change your handle form Aquaholic to Rockaholic. I've never seen a picture of you in the water. But every picture has you climbing or descending big rocks.
> 
> Keep it up.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

Aquaholic said:


> View attachment 1933814
> View attachment 1933815
> View attachment 1933816


I think I'm still with Krapper on this one - you're really not _in_ the water in any of those pics ... more like flying above it ;-)


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

]

Here's a new feature we built last weekend.


----------

